# Fein vs Festool Vac - Need some help guys!



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

The feins castors are omnidirectional whereas the festools have two wheels and two castors. I sometimes find the festool doesn't drag as easily as I'd like. Always seems to be pointed the wrong way or caught up on cords. Don't know how the fein hops over cords but my rigid shop vac is easier to tug along when moving.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

I have the Fien Turbo I. I use it for my Kapex and the best thing about it is it will follow you any where you go without tipping over. But not down steps.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

svronthmve said:


> Has that been your experience? That kind of surprises me since (not sure of the exact specs right now) they both claim to move ~130+ cfm in air and the water lift rating on both of them is pretty similar and well above average. I think the vac I have now (Fast USA) only moves ~105 cfm and that has pretty great suction IMHO.


The actual air movement is close like you said, but the eztra filter keeps the exhaust clean , the wider hose handles construction debris much better and the industrial vacuum foot has brushes that are much more effective than the proprietary fein foot. 

The floors I do with the festool have much less particulate than when I used the fein. Saves time tacking the floor as well. But if youre not trying to get a floor as close to dustless as possinle probably no real difference in the suction other than the hose diamter issue.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have the Dewalt dust extractor. I like it.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

So....yesterday I had to drive to Rochester for an appointment so figured I'd stop in at the Woodcraft store to take a look at the Festool Vac. 

All they had in the store was a ct36 and a jigsaw. I realize the Vacs are all the same design so I got to see the setup, but I was really trying to compare size. Big disappointment. The guy could have really cared less to help me....

Was going to pick up a few other things while I was there too, but they were out of stock. Not a very good experience IMO.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

svronthmve said:


> So....yesterday I had to drive to Rochester for an appointment so figured I'd stop in at the Woodcraft store to take a look at the Festool Vac.
> 
> All they had in the store was a ct36 and a jigsaw. I realize the Vacs are all the same design so I got to see the setup, but I was really trying to compare size. Big disappointment. The guy could have really cared less to help me....
> 
> Was going to pick up a few other things while I was there too, but they were out of stock. Not a very good experience IMO.


My hunch is the margins are pretty low for a store owner when it comes to those tools.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

svronthmve said:


> So....yesterday I had to drive to Rochester for an appointment so figured I'd stop in at the Woodcraft store to take a look at the Festool Vac.
> 
> All they had in the store was a ct36 and a jigsaw. I realize the Vacs are all the same design so I got to see the setup, but I was really trying to compare size. Big disappointment. The guy could have really cared less to help me....
> 
> Was going to pick up a few other things while I was there too, but they were out of stock. Not a very good experience IMO.


Get the MIDI. Call Steven at ToolTown. Their service and level of attention are unparalleled.

Grab a Festool Open Top Toolbox (like $50) and mount it on top. I fill my with whatever I'm using at the time, plus a beverage. Works great. 

Great vac, great size. I've had em all.

The DW cordless vac is awesome. Little Sucky Buddy.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> My hunch is the margins are pretty low for a store owner when it comes to those tools.


I have heard the opposite. I have heard 30% but i have no idea if this is true or not.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I have heard the opposite. I have heard 30% but i have no idea if this is true or not.


30 points isn't that great when you consider the stocking costs. They make it up on the consumables.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> 30 points isn't that great when you consider the stocking costs. They make it up on the consumables.


I yeah I bet the blades, splinter guards, vac bags, accessories etc etc are more marked up than that 30% prob more like 200%


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I yeah I bet the blades, splinter guards, vac bags, accessories etc etc are more marked up than that 30% prob more like 200%


No, I think the majority of the price is from Festool, and IMO its absolutely not 200% markup by the store. I'm not saying there's not a 200% markup, just not from the store.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> No, I think the majority of the price is from Festool, and IMO its absolutely not 200% markup by the store. I'm not saying there's not a 200% markup, just not from the store.


Not the tools. Just the stuff like bags, filters, splinter guards, sand paper ect ect we used to sell vacuum bags at a 400%markup when I sold Miele vacuums. The filters were about the same. Only made 20% on the vacuums though.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Not the tools. Just the stuff like bags, filters, splinter guards, sand paper ect ect we used to sell vacuum bags at a 400%markup when I sold Miele vacuums. The filters were about the same. Only made 20% on the vacuums though.


I can see that, I would hope the stores get to benefit well from these tools. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I may be wrong, but I think Festool has a bit higher markup than most other tools. Normally power tools are around 10%, while consumables are much higher, but I'm guessing the Festool pricing strategy assures a bigger markup. 

My reasoning for this thought is that it allows for dedicated Festool distributors, of which there are a few. There was also a lawsuit in the UK complaining that Festool was fixing prices. When Festool lost, competition drove prices down. The dealers must have had enough markup to allow them to lower the prices and still make a little money off of them.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Rustbucket said:


> I may be wrong, but I think Festool has a bit higher markup than most other tools. Normally power tools are around 10%, while consumables are much higher, but I'm guessing the Festool pricing strategy assures a bigger markup.
> 
> My reasoning for this thought is that it allows for dedicated Festool distributors, of which there are a few. There was also a lawsuit in the UK complaining that Festool was fixing prices. When Festool lost, competition drove prices down. The dealers must have had enough markup to allow them to lower the prices and still make a little money off of them.


The market should set prices. Just the fact that prices in the UK went down after the lawsuit, speaks volumes on the validity of the lawsuit.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> The market should set prices. Just the fact that prices in the UK went down after the lawsuit, speaks volumes on the validity of the lawsuit.


I don't think it should in some cases. Look what the market has done to almost every tool brand out there. The majority of the market wants cheap tools. They end up then being sold through places like Lowes. The speciality dealer who knows the products, uses the products and stocks the products then has to try and compete with these big box stores then we end up with just another dewalt, Makita, porter cable with robots selling them who know nothing about them or how they function that end up being built to a budget spec. I like knowing that my tool suddenly won't be worth 50% less than I paid for it a week after I bought it because the big box store down the road decides its gonna put it on sale for half price. people already have a choice to buy cheaper quality tools. They want the market to be fair for everyone and some people just don't like that they can't afford to buy into a quality system so the law system try's to knock them into check by telling them how their business should be run. I hope the US don't go that route. Apple have got away with it for 10 years+ so I doubt we will see it happen over here.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Once again another government interfering with the private interactions of two people. 

If festool wants to fix the price on their tools that should be their choice. (Which is primarily because they want lots of small customer service oriented dealers to desire to sell their products and service their customers) the consumer has the choice whether or not they want to pay the fixed cost of the tools.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

john5mt said:


> Once again another government interfering with the private interactions of two people.
> 
> If festool wants to fix the price on their tools that should be their choice. (Which is primarily because they want lots of small customer service oriented dealers to desire to sell their products and service their customers) the consumer has the choice whether or not they want to pay the fixed cost of the tools.


I'm a little on the fence about this. If I own a tool retail company and I purchase my tools wholesale, they should be mine to sell for whatever I want.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm a little on the fence about this. If I own a tool retail company and I purchase my tools wholesale, they should be mine to sell for whatever I want.


However, I do get the other side of the argument. If I own a tool manufacturing company I get to dictate who sells my tools and that can come with conditions.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> However, I do get the other side of the argument. If I own a tool manufacturing company I get to dictate who sells my tools and that can come with conditions.


Them conditions are pretty strict over here. I heard that a local dealer here got in trouble because they put the snappy centrotec bits in the festool display unit. I think they got their wrists slapped for that lol


----------

